# Whisper is nearly a DEW (Dark Eyed White)



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Whisper has started getting her winter coat a little and her tail hair is back because of it, she is silver on her tail and that's about it...... I like the look of her in almost white but I'm gonna miss the silver when it's all gone, here's some photos of her from the other day when I took her for a walk


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Aww, she's beautiful...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

She is absolutely stunning - in a silver coat or a white one. Such a pretty little ferret.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Made a video to go with this post


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Brilliant. She looks so happy rolling around & digging in the dirt


----------

